# France to reopen its borders



## Canalsman (Jun 14, 2020)

On June 15th:



			https://www.thelocal.fr/20200611/latest-france-set-to-reopen-its-borders-for-european-travel-from-june-15th?fbclid=IwAR053LN05K1Jz2BGSGBuVj7Wfzdc8fckvh6AKk2r_IupXUQBT29ks8yUibc


----------



## witzend (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't think there'll be to many eager to go over this year as I can't see us being very welcome with UK nearside hab doors especially if the virus peaks a little after borders open


----------



## toasty (Jun 14, 2020)

I think they have a tit-for-tat 14 day quarantine for us Brits, bit tricky when wilding


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 14, 2020)

To quote the article:

However the French quarantine is voluntary and there will be no enforcement or fine handed out, people will be "invited" to observe a 14-day period of self-isolation.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 14, 2020)

I am planning a visit in September. I have not explored Brittany and once the French have had their holidays it is an inviting prospect  ...


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 14, 2020)

We decided to leave it for this year and cancelled  I rather put our money back into this country by travelling as much as we can for the rest of the year.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 14, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> I am planning a visit in September. I have not explored Brittany and once the French have had their holidays it is an inviting prospect  ...


We too are hoping to go over this September and also visiting Brittany


----------



## SimonM (Jun 14, 2020)

I’d like to get across for September and October if I feel it will be safe. No way do I want to tour anywhere in England


----------



## Snapster (Jun 14, 2020)

There was talk about the French extending the holiday season this year to try and help the tourist economy. You may find more locals holidaying then you expect. 
We’ve found, over the years we have lived here that more and more motorhomes are around all year, especially into November. 
Where in Brittany are you both heading for? We live right in the middle.


----------



## landoboguy (Jun 14, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> We decided to leave it for this year and cancelled  I rather put our money back into this country by travelling as much as we can for the rest of the year.


You, me and the govt are hoping for the same.
Spend as much here as we can, shame we dont manufacture here as much as we used to but if we can help the british tourist industry, every little makes a difference


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 14, 2020)

Snapster said:


> There was talk about the French extending the holiday season this year to try and help the tourist economy. You may find more locals holidaying then you expect.
> We’ve found, over the years we have lived here that more and more motorhomes are around all year, especially into November.
> Where in Brittany are you both heading for? We live right in the middle.



No plans at present, I'll do some planning in due course ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 15, 2020)

We`re giving Johnny Foreigner land a miss this year because whilst it may be allowed we don`t want any resentment / shenanigans from the locals to spoil it.

We really, really, really enjoy our regular jaunts to Europe and we all know how fickle people can be and in particular them that don`t talk proper.

We`ve always said if one of us is not happy with a situation then we do not do it, the wife is seriously uncomfortable about going abroad just yet in case it all kicks off again which we can see it doing given how people will react to places opening up.

They`ll just go mad at it like all the lunatics that invaded our seaside resorts and beauty spots on the first sign of some good weather.

Even though we struggle with the language we`re going to try over the border in Scotland later on this year after and or if the schools go back, all being well.

Several sites booked but nothing paid in advance so it can be changed / cancelled without any bother or financial loss.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 15, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> We`re giving Johnny Foreigner land a miss this year because whilst it may be allowed we don`t want and resentment / shenanigans from the locals to spoil it.
> 
> We really, really, really enjoy our regular jaunts to Europe and we all know how fickle people can be and in particular them that don`t talk proper.
> 
> ...



Yes An excellent plan...for all the reasons you give
Also some health insurance now excludes Covid-19
AND (as you say) if it were to re-emerge much better off in UK


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> There was talk about the French extending the holiday season this year to try and help the tourist economy. You may find more locals holidaying then you expect.
> We’ve found, over the years we have lived here that more and more motorhomes are around all year, especially into November.
> Where in Brittany are you both heading for? We live right in the middle.



We will be touring quite a bit of it but will at some time be visiting  josselin as we really like it there


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

I personally think cross border travel is too early. Some are still shielding or keeping to strict safety measures.
We love Josselin too, enjoy your travels.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I personally think cross border travel is too early. Some are still shielding or keeping to strict safety measures.
> We love Josselin too, enjoy your travels.



You could be right we haven’t anything planned, just waiting and watching to see how things are by September,
As we have a number of properties to look at that we are interested in buying


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

Is that for a permanent move or holiday home?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> Is that for a permanent move or holiday home?


Permanent


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

Good choice. Any particular areas?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 15, 2020)

So far josselin, but hoping to do a bit more exploring around Brittany


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

Good luck. Brittany is our favourite place in France.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 15, 2020)

We have a place in the Limousine which we would like to visit but will see how things pan out and maybe go over later this month.  Will let you all know if we do.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 15, 2020)

We have a regular spot down in the Occitanie region that we try and fit in if in the area but there`s no panic, it`ll still be there next year.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

You’ll be ok to go now, someone on another forum travelled over on the tunnel successfully this morning.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 15, 2020)

Latest FCO advice. Since travel is not advised any travel insurance will be invalid.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 15, 2020)

2cv said:


> Latest FCO advice. Since travel is not advised any travel insurance will be invalid.


EHIC still applies until at least the end of December


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

Your correct though it may not cover your full costs ( travel insurance, if you have it should pay most of the rest)
Even if the state-provided care is free, you may still have to pay upfront and claim the money back once you return home. In France, for example, you may have to pay upfront for certain services, although for others, a bill may be sent to your home address. You could be told to apply for a reimbursement with the local authority where you had treatment; in other cases, you must apply for a refund through the UK’s DWP once you return home.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 15, 2020)

Our touring plans will be based on whether the locals are happy to have us visit again, rather than the government saying it's fine to do so.


----------



## Val54 (Jun 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> You’ll be ok to go now, someone on another forum travelled over on the tunnel successfully this morning.


Do we know how they will deal with French quarantine measures ......


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

I don’t think they were even asked either when they boarded the shuttle or when they got off. It is voluntary, so nobody will be checking anyway. 
I don’t know the procedures for the ferry though.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 15, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Do we know how they will deal with French quarantine measures ......


It’s voluntary at present and is expected to be done away with over the next week or two. Spain has had bars and restaurants open a short time and set to open up more in the next week or two. Not sure but I think similar in France although don’t take that as right without checking


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> It’s voluntary at present and is expected to be done away with over the next week or two. Spain has had bars and restaurants open a short time and set to open up more in the next week or two. Not sure but I think similar in France although don’t take that as right without checking


Restaurants are just starting to open in Paris, they are open most other places but with reduced seating or just terrace seating if the interiors are small.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 15, 2020)

runnach said:


> Josselin looks lovely, I can see a plan hatching!!


Just in case you’ve forgotten what it looks like, here’s a photo I took earlier....


----------



## MOJO (Jun 15, 2020)

Different forum. A guy posted today. Used the tunnel this morning. No problems. The French customs asked is he going on holiday which he said yes and was wished a pleasant journey. Picked up his wine in Calais and later provisions in large supermarket. Touring around using Aires.


----------



## MOJO (Jun 15, 2020)

Actually I just noticed he plans to stay for two weeks at a booked campsite but using Aires to get there.


----------



## REC (Jun 15, 2020)

Going to be in UK for rest of the year since Dave not allowed to drive, and I don't want to be the lone driver! Ok to drive in UK on my own.....as long as allowed under covid rules


----------



## Beemer (Jun 15, 2020)

Ridiculous that I could travel to Germany, but not to Wales.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 15, 2020)

Snapster said:


> Just in case you’ve forgotten what it looks like, here’s a photo I took earlier....
> 
> View attachment 83353


Wow! Now that‘s one heck of a holiday home. I’d stay there permanently.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 17, 2020)

SimonM said:


> Wow! Now that‘s one heck of a holiday home. I’d stay there permanently.


In my dreams.....


----------



## Makzine (Jun 23, 2020)

Now in France, tunnel was a breeze just needed to print off the paperwork to say where your going and the run down to the Limousine was no problem.  It’s just a shame that we can get all the way over here but couldn’t get to see the kids in England and stop overnight in our isolation pod (camper)


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 23, 2020)

Are you able to comment on French Aires being open ?


----------



## Makzine (Jun 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Are you able to comment on French Aires being open ?


Sorry but not at present as we were fully loaded and towing a trailer so had a silly o’clock tunnel and got down in one day.  Personally we prefer France passion sites to aires, but won’t be using many this trip as we hope to come back for the summer.


----------



## witzend (Jun 23, 2020)

Makzine said:


> .  Personally we prefer France passion sites to aires, but won’t be using many


A french friend said don,t rely on them a lot arn,t accepting guests this year. I got a refund for my subscription


----------



## Makzine (Jun 23, 2020)

witzend said:


> A french friend said don,t rely on them a lot arn,t accepting guests this year. I got a refund for my subscription


Interesting thanks, but for what it saves us over the year they can have my subscription if it helps then keep it going.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Are you able to comment on French Aires being open ?



I have read people posting that they are using aires now.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jun 23, 2020)

I received the Brittany Ferries Newsletter just a few minutes ago.


----------



## witzend (Jun 23, 2020)

On the briefing tonite someone asked about taking Holidays abroad and was told. We are still only recommending essential travel abroad


----------



## witzend (Jun 23, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Are you able to comment on French Aires being open ?


Most of these never shut  https://campingcarpark.com/en/map/ 
If your considering using any I'd recommend getting the card by post makes life a lot easier it gives access and you can easily top it up by credit card on line or at the aire


----------



## TJBi (Jun 24, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Are you able to comment on French Aires being open ?


Best place to check is www.campingcar-infos.com
I had a look at their forum a couple of weeks ago and the indication was that aires are generally open but users were asked to report back about availability of any aires that they visited or that were close to them.


----------

